# Here comes Doodle & Ray



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Here comes a couple more...


QUOTE


> Dear Mary,
> 
> Here are pictures of Doodle and Ray. Doodle is 5 yrs. old, weighs about 9 lbs., overall good health but at times seems to be a little cold nature (after a bath, etc.....), and tends to be a little shy around strangers. We believe he would be happiest if he was the only dog in the house. Ray is also 5 yrs. old, weighs 12 lbs., overall good health as well but on occasion needs his right ear cleared of excess hair. He's very friendly towards all people. Although he's used to Doodle, he's a little shy towards other dogs. Ray tends to watch TV and always lets us know when there are other cats and dogs on TV. They both love their favorite treat, plain strawberry Pop-Tarts. Ray will tell you when he needs to go outside by saying "Out". They are both affectionate and love attention from their "humans". Even though they came from the same litter, we believe with a little time they will adjust to separate households. They are located in Mesa, AZ. This is a very difficult decision for both of us because we've always thought of them as part of our family. After a year of struggling financially with only part-time jobs, we have an opportunity to receive full-time jobs, but we have to move out-of-state and the only housing we have been able to find that we can afford does not allow dogs.[/B]


I've got photos embedded in the email but for some reason the iMac is only seeing them as text, even though I can click on them and open them as photos. On top of that, I feel like crap and have managed to come down with a bad case of flu and all that associated stuff so I only have short periods of consciousness before going back to sleep again. Oh yes... and Peg is up in Salt Lake City until Monday...

Anyway... I have no idea when I'll actually feel like getting them...


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I'm so sorry you're not feeling well. I hope you are better real soon. It's great that you willing to take on these new rescues. I may have Rosie adopted by the end the week. If anyone is looking for a great little female, Rosie's sister is still available in central Florida. Check NCMR. If she is anything like Rosie, she is a prize. Thanks Steve for agreeing to take these boys.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

That's what you get for using a Mac, Steve!! (LOL, easy for me to say, I'm a PC)

Can't wait to officially welcome Doodle and Ray to the SM family. How many do you have now, anyway, my friend? 

Hope you feel better soon. If it's any consolation, Bonnie's been under the weather, too. Try baby food.   It usually works for her.


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

Get well soon. Looks like you've got furfriends waiting on you


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Hope you are feeling better Steve.

Can't wait to see pictures. :wub:


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Hope you feel better soon Steve. Do you have the swine flu? :innocent:


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Steve - 
I hope you get to feeling better soon!!
Take care of yourself.

Doodle & Ray. I hope you are able to help them on their way to a new life soon.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (chichi @ May 7 2009, 11:02 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=773259


> Hope you feel better soon Steve. Do you have the swine flu? :innocent:[/B]



Since Peg has occasionally been known to call me a pig, it is possible!  

I do feel much better and did go back to work Friday, though that might not have been the smartest thing I have ever done...

I am getting Ray & Doodle tomorrow morning. I spent some time this morning talking to their mom, who is extremely upset at the prospect of having to give them up and she just wanted to talk to me for a while I think to get a better feeling how they would be taken care of. I think I answered her questions and I believe she now feels about as good about it as she can (which isn't saying a lot). The economy has been rather hard on these people whose moved out here for a job which was never really panned out and they lost most of what they had in the mean time and their friends and family are back in Indiana & Iowa except they will be living in an apartment, which allows 2 small dogs (at most) and they actually have 4.

They are 5 years old and they sound like Rocky (=Ray) & Max (=Doodle) clones so I think they will adjust and fit in here just fine.

I'll post pictures tomorrow.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

(1) I hope you are feeling better Steve

(2) where are the photos of this little max and rocky replicas!!!!


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

I did get Ray and Doodle yesterday and they are real dolls although I really feel for them as last evening they appeared a little dazed and confused about their changed situation. This morning they seemed a little more relaxed as they are learning the routine and their new places with the other dogs. We are back up to full capacity (and some ) with 4 rescues. I wasn't able to take pictures of them as Peg took the good camera with her to Salt Lake city for the weekend. She is coming back this afternoon so I will take some pictures tonight and post them.

Both are nearing 5 years of age. Ray looks like a little polar bear and could stand to lose some weight. Both are really very smart and very cuddly little guys. They were both watching the other dogs come and go via the doggy door and both of them came in this morning from outside ENTIRELY on their own with no prompting by me so they are smart little buggers.

The thing that hit me most about this rescue though wasn't so much the dogs, but the family. Before coming out here, they had lived most recently in Indiana near the Ohio/Kentucky border in a small town in a small home which was lost to foreclosure. I did not want to pry and ask a lot of questions, so I know only what they told me so I don't know the circumstances involved. They are about my age or a little younger. They have a daughter back in college in Indiana. I don't know for certain, but I am guessing these people don't have a college degree which is the one lesson I could take away from all of this (get that degree!). They moved out here a couple of years ago to get a new start after their home was lost on the promise of a couple of good casino jobs.... 

As you might guess for such stories, the jobs never panned out. They came out with two vehicles and so all of their possessions were in in the SUV, car, or the trailer they towed with the SUV..

Along the way, both of her parents back in the Midwest died along with one of his parents. Because the job situation wasn't what they had been told, they have been struggling since they have been here. They lost (or sold?) both of the vehicles they came in and now they feel lucky to have an older car to drive back in along with a small rental trailer they will pull now containing even fewer possessions then what they came with. 

They related they had tried to be friendly with people out where they live, but people just aren't friendly back to them. They recounted having a barbeque with their neighbors and how poorly that worked for them. Anyway, it was clear to me that everyone living in this complex was struggling just as bad (or worse) than these people were so it was easy for me to see how attempting to network with these people was not going to get them very far.

Their family of 4 Maltese was their crowning achievement and something they had clearly focused on and took great pride in. They fit the definition of a backyard breeder, but they were not doing it for profit. Ray and Doodle are brothers and they still had their mom as well as one other brother which they are able to keep. The problem with 4 was that the apartment complex back in Indiana they are moving to allows only 2 small dogs… These people are not stupid and they are clean and nice and they were just both really upset at the prospect of having to give up their beloved Maltese.

It really bothered me that they were having to give up their dogs and that they were having such a tough life. There is clearly a whole lot of stuff here I do not know. I don't exactly know why this all bothered me to the extent that it did... I suppose these people reminded me of what life could have been like for me, had I not made a couple of the choices I did along the way. While I was there, their daughter called to wish mom a happy mother's day and that hit me because it was clearly anything but (happy) for them. From hearing half of the conversation, the daughter was clearly as upset as anyone about what was happening. The daughter is in college back in Indiana someplace and they are moving back to be close to her... since they have nothing out here to require them to stay. They are even selling their bed because it will not fit the trailer they have to put all their stuff in.

Anyway... During all of this, I found myself apologizing for their bad experiences in AZ and for having to give up their dogs, etc. 

I think I need to get out more and see more of this type of thing. I get so darn comfortable in my life that I have the gall to complain about a remodeling project that we did of our own choice… as if that were something important in the big picture. darn… such a sacrifice we had to live with. Plastic covering some stacked up furniture and lots of eating out for a few weeks.Pfft!!

Since they are selling their bed in addition to just about everything else they have, I went ahead and offered them a room to sleep in their last couple nights they are here. I wish I could do more. They got all teary eyed even about that and said that they wished they had met me when they had first moved out here. The funny thing is, I wish I had known them before too.

I hereby request that the next time I get complaining about work, some project around the house, having to run to CA, IA, or whatever my complaint of the moment is... You are given permission to slap me and remind me in the method of your choosing, just what the important things in life are and what really isn't important (since I seem to focus on those things).


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Steve, you're living proof that there are good people in this crazy world! I'll keep Doodle & Ray's former family in my prayers - how heartbreaking!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

This entire story breaks my heart. You're a good man, Steve. And yes, Peg is flippin' awesome!!

I worry for everyone, who is forced to give up their pets. Very sad, indeed. 

Bless your hearts, Steve, and Peg. We love you. However, will be the first to slap you, when needed (You, not Peg) :grouphug: 

Deb and Gang

PS: I loved the update on my Winter. Best part was: _"He's not biting, nor growling, as much"._ 

That's my boy. He's a good boy!!!


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I will leave the reprimanding up to those who are a little closer to you (since it would take hours for me to fly out there and give you a little shove in the right direction) but that is such a sad story and it truly puts all of us in our place. Their struggles and losses are truly a reminder to be incredibly thankful for all that we have and to know that while we might struggle once in a while, there are others who are truly struggling to survive. I wish that family nothing but the best in their future.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Finally, a couple of pictures. Peg is busy working on some stuff for school and it isn't easy
for one person to get them to look in the same direction at the same time...


The little bear, Ray, on the left and Doodle on the right. The clearly need to be groomed but 
they are going in for dental, vaccinations, etc. tomorrow so they are going to end up looking 
worse before everything is done.



















These two have the greatest personalities. Very smart, very loving, ...


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Aww, how beautiful. Lot's of luck tomorrow, little guys. You too. Steve. Hope all goes well.
xoxox


----------



## gigigirlz (Jun 18, 2007)

It is sooooo sad....my heart is hurting for those poor people...I can't even imagine having to give up Skylar Sue....everyday Don and I talk about how truly blessed we really are....we live in Indiana...and believe me...the economic situation here isn't that great....just read that the local mill is going to lay off 1000 people indefinitely.....will pray that Doodle and Ray find a loving family...and that their first owners can find peace with their decision....and have better times ahead.....


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)

It sounds like they possibly are originally from the area in which I live. I am about 40 miles from the Ohio River...I live in Indiana near the KY/OH border. Such a sad story...I just cannot imagine choosing which two to give up...did they relay how they accomplished that?


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

They sure are cute!! I am so glad they found YOU!!


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Well, they are back from the vets.

Doodle did terrific and lost no teeth. Ray, on the other hand, lost way too many. Something in the range of 6 or 8 I am afraid.

I did not feed them but I put them down on the floor and both of them staggered about for a couple of minutes. This is where Ray ended up. He did not eat or drink anything but for some reason, he wanted to rest his chin on the water bowl. If you can't tell, he is out of it. I was afraid he might drown in his water bowl so after a few minutes of sitting there watching, he was still ok, but I moved him to a safer spot.

I am sure he will feel MUCH better tomorrow. Loose a bunch of teeth and the jewels all on the same day.... :huh: 









The nursing staff at the vets thought these two guys were just the cutest and nicest dogs I have ever brought in. Several of them were actually having a bit of an argument over which of them were nicer.

The lady who described how Doodle tried so hard to lick her after he came around... he could get the tongue out but he could not manage any licking action and he just sort of collapsed into her arms seemed to win the other one over.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Steve, The situation for these people just breaks my heart! I think many of us tend to forget to appreciate our blessings and the "There but for the grace of God go I". Sadly this is a situation hitting so many across this country. I will be keeping this family in my prayers that life will turn around for the better for them.

To have to give up their Doodle and Ray .... so very sad. I know my heart just broke in two for Quincy's mom. I too talk to her many times and/or communicated with her a lot before and after Quincy came to us. I almost said no, I couldn't take him.... and in fact at first I did say that. Then I layed in bed thinking my God suppose that was me...suppose I had to give up my baby!!!??? Would I not at least need to know who they were going to and be assured that home was going to give him the same love and attention ? I then knew I just had to say yes, and it was one fo the best decisions I've ever made.

I'm sure having had the coomunication with you has greatly eased the concern for them ! I hope these two will be able to be adopted together.


----------

